# Resin Filter query



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Just recieved mine this morning just came home tonight and mess around with the TDS
here are some of the reading i took. I live in Essex/Loughton area. (known to very hard water area) Just wondering if these reading are right??

Obviously havnt taken reading for the DI yet. Not doing it at night otherwise neightbours think I already lost the plot:lol:

it take the reading in the weekend.

Never use one before Do I fill it up to the top??

Tap Water: 381









Brita Filter water: 271









Evian Water Drunken from the bottle: 296









Here the resin I brought PUROLITE MB400









Here the vessel I brought


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought a ready filled one and the resin is about 1" bellow the curved part of the vessel so no not all the way to the top.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Evian carries minerals so this may explain the high reading (I also measured Evian high), however a bottle of Volvic was 95.

That's very hard water you have, I wouldn't use the DI for all stages as it won't last long, just use it for rinsing on the final stage.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Quick update.

Fill it up half with resin got readings of 104ppm well at least it working. 









Then it fill it up a bit more. got reading of 1ppm









Goin to fill it up to curve part of the vessel next time. Wash 2 cars today.

Left it to dry out in the sun. NO marks 

what the set up looks like


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

What does the cost for the rig run to. If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Vessel £57.50
Resin £70.00
TDS meter £14.50

Total Cost including P&P £162.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

or you can get a ready filled one for about £95+VAT it was when I bought mine it is now £92 then the tds meter for £15.10 from the cleaning spot. When I bought my TDS meter it was cheaper to buy it on ebay from the cleaning spot with a 2nd lot of shipping on top than it was to buy it from their website but this has now changed.

Other stuff to take in to account
you need a length of hose to go between your tap and the vessel then the hose from the reel to the vessel with hoselock connectors.
I have a normal H/L connector, 2m of hose a stop H/L connector the vessel then another normal H/L connector to the hose. When I'm not useing the filter I put a double male connector between the stop and normal H/L connectors it saves disconnecting from the tap each time. so your talking about £12 worth of aditional hoselock connectors as well.

The buying empty and a bag of resin probably works out cheaper when the time comes for the refil but you also need to store the resin which is a problem for me, and who knows how long it will last.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the cost replies.:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

some have reported BAD problems with them smelling of fish after a couple of uses, you'll have to update if this happens


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Fish smells??..

Well soon fine out. So far no funny fish smells


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Quick update there no fish smell, when using it. 

I think depending on what resin you use. I guess some have really strong fish smell and other like mine dont.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Superb. Where did you buy the resin? And any fish smells yet?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I ment to post something on my review of the 11l Vessel.

Used it on friday with everything all set up prevously via my pressure washer......

Cant tell you how great the whole process was, in the sun i pressured washed and rinsed and being me dried off the last bits with no water marks.

It really is a must....

Cheers

PaulN

Ps thinking of getting the window stuff to save £12 every month and do it myself lol


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

After 6 months of use. Still working very well. and NO FISH SMELLS!! Think it down to what resin you use. 

Wash, Foam, and Rinse. I wash 3 cars with Polo, Merc, and BMW only wash the cars probably once a month 

Test the filter water again and it 8PPM. 

At what PPM does the water start to leave water marks?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Silver said:


> After 6 months of use. Still working very well. and NO FISH SMELLS!! Think it down to what resin you use.
> 
> Wash, Foam, and Rinse. I wash 3 cars with Polo, Merc, and BMW only wash the cars probably once a month
> 
> ...


Im still keeping track of every time i use my filter which is a pain but worth it for other people in the end.

With windows they suggest 10ppm before changing who knows with cars but if its still ok just keep going till its not... You had enough for a second fill anyway didn't you?

Wish i had used the vessel lastnight, had a mare with my wash last night....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Where can I order one of these from? Looks like a superb piece of kit.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cleaning spot

Really first rate company.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a spare 29 ltr vessel that needs the resin changing but im after £50 for it.

I have put it in the personal sales section a while ago.

Collection only due to weight


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Silver said:


> At what PPM does the water start to leave water marks?


My window cleaner who is a really helpful sort of chap does all my windows with 0ppm water and when I asked him when does water start to 'spot' his reply was it will start high 20's and for definate anything over 30.

HTH


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Cleaning spot
> 
> Really first rate company.... :thumb:





Race Valeting said:


> I have a spare 29 ltr vessel that needs the resin changing but im after £50 for it.
> 
> I have put it in the personal sales section a while ago.
> 
> Collection only due to weight


Thanks very much for the info guys, I think I'll invest in a DA first though :buffer:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

what is the parts per million measuring?


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> what is the parts per million measuring?


8 PPM if the question was direct to me.

Still no water marks so far!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thinking of one of these. Should I go for the 4.6L or 11L vessel?
TIA


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> Thinking of one of these. Should I go for the 4.6L or 11L vessel?
> TIA


11L or bigger.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

is the water that bad down there ??


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> is the water that bad down there ??


Indeed it is Measuring at 381ppm!!. Use flash filter filters didnt work and Aqua Gleam didnt even last 2 wash

Brought this set up and it cheaper to run long term!

£50 for Aqua Gleam. £70 for 25L of Resin


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm still getting 0ppm from mine and I think its about nearly 12 month on. with 3 black cars to wash its invaluable in the summer.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. It seems as though this filter is the way to go. Who's the best supplier?
Cheers


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I got mine from Cleaning spot they were spot on, Monza did sell them at one point but their prices were way over the top.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Can i ask how do you empty thses things, is it safe to flush this suff after its done?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Sav said:


> Can i ask how do you empty thses things, is it safe to flush this suff after its done?


Id empty into a bag and rinse the remaining out into another bag and drain out the water.

Wouldnt want to have it down a sink or drain.

How long did yours last?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

lol not got that far...I was thinking about the Aqua one or this. I live in Scotland so the water to soft but still leaves marks. I was just thinking if like you said you bag it and bin it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Sav said:


> lol not got that far...I was thinking about the Aqua one or this. I live in Scotland so the water to soft but still leaves marks. I was just thinking if like you said you bag it and bin it.


lol I cant see it lasting less than a year so dont worry.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Expensive day this today. Just bought one to try !

I will update on readings when it arrives.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Cheers Abd. be interested in what you think. 

I usually wash the car once a week in summer and cut back in winter. So it might just do with the £50 Aqua. Although this set up looks fantastic but costly.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

mine is getting on a bit now, its been tucked in my shed rigged up to the water, its been forgotten about really, still no marks from it, in the sun on a black car it is unreal, dries pure, until it rains, but ive since discovered my blower which i now prefer, i can dry the car in about 15 mins


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I plumbed mine in yesterday and used it last night for the first time. The tds meter showed 150 before and 0ppm after connecting.

Washed the wifes focus ( notice I didnt try on Mine) and rinsed it with the filtered water and went to watch the television expecting to see lots of marks this morning. 

Looked at it this morning and was impressed. So in short i would recommend a resin filter.


----------



## wifiuk (Jan 3, 2009)

how long would the 4.6L last with the resin in it from the cleaning world website, cleaning like every other week on one car just using it for a final rinse?
i live in Bromley, Kent so basically the same water type as Essex as mentioned above, dont know the ppm reading tho.

i cant afford the 11L one but may be able to go for the 4.6L.

And i guess i would need to buy all the hoselock attachment too


----------

